# oil level on R32 GTR? to the hump, or to the H mark on dipstick???



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

hi folks, went to read the oil level the other day, it was pretty high, almost to the point where i thought it has to be reading wrong.

anyway, car runs brilliant, no smoke, no pressure issues, i just thought it odd.

i did some googling and seems some owners fill to the hump mark on the dipstick, others to the H mark. now i cant be sure where it was on mine as i got a little confused at what was going on, certainly above the H anyway.

where and why to folks fill to a certain level?
only info i could find was on the Aussy forums, nothing on here.
they seem to suggest for any track work, fill to the hump.

so, whats the deal?
should i be draining some out to the H mark for road use? or leave it where it is as long as its not past the hump mark?

ps, i do run a relocator and oil cooler, tho dout this makes any difference.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Common practice seems to be to fill to the H when using the car under normal road use, and going to the hump for a bit of extra protection on track day usage.


----------



## jdmknickknacks (Jun 10, 2012)

H will do ..too much oil you will strt noticing smoke from the exhaust


----------



## r32hams (Feb 16, 2011)

It should be filled to the H,the remote filter kit might make a small difference as oil may drain back into the sump from it raising the level.also if you check the level when the cars been stood for a bit the oil drains from the head as well.Try checking it just after its run and see if it reads lower.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

actually it should be a little above, Is your car from newera? So Ron looked after it? Then its perfect!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

little above what, the H?

yeh ron did a little work but no oil/filter change, or top up of oil afaik.

if he didnt touch it then i can only assume it was high for a reason from the previous owner, and giving some of the responses, seems like a normal thing to do.

ill be doing an oil change for peace of mind soon anyhow, ill prob fill to between the hump and H as a happy medium.

was just a concern as ive never heard over overfilling it before.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A lot of people fill to the dipstick marks, even those with an extended sump, with an extended sump it should be just above the lower level mark. Is yours a stock sump??


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

yep itll be a stock sump.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd fill to the H mark.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

with the stock sump, I filled to the hump, and there were moments when I ran a JUN oil pump when that wasn't enough.

With a Tomei oil pump and extended sump, I still filled to the H. Never had oil smoking issues, although I don't know if I was creating crankshaft windage issues with high oil levels.


----------



## cdoe2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

I always fill up to the H mark, however i havent taken my car on the track yet.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone know what sort of ltr difference were looking at from the H to the hump??

interesting to know unlike many other cars, that overfilling can be a good thing.


----------



## r32hams (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder why nissan put the H mark where they did then?overfilling to overcome g force is not the way to go in any engine,get a baffled sump if thats the problem.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

It's about 0.5liter difference between the H mark and the bottom off the hump. I overfill for trackuse as much as 0.75l on a stock sump and with a Tomei baffle inside, never had oil issues.
And when looking at an OEM sump when opened up the H mark on the dipstick is still way below the crank even the hump is so no oil windage issues there either :thumbsup:

For streetuse the H mark will do fine


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

im not saying i have a problem, simply questioning why some do it, others not and i guess puts to rest why mine is overfilled slightly.

it was no dout used as a track car at some point in its life i think.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

r32hams said:


> I wonder why nissan put the H mark where they did then?overfilling to overcome g force is not the way to go in any engine,get a baffled sump if thats the problem.


my sump was always baffled; the issue I ran into was high-capacity oil pumps (JUN and Tomei) that would suck oil out faster than it was being returned. That eventually required putting an extended sump on.

And with the luck I had with my car, I of course hit something that knocked the sump plug out. Shut the car down before I lost oil pressure, but it wasn't pretty to have 10 liters of oil gushing out


----------

